# The Bleu Monkey Photo Tours St. Louis



## webestang64 (Apr 3, 2014)

A friend and I have started a photo tour business here in St. Louis, MO. We are building capitol for a gallery and rental darkroom. We are hoping it goes well, we are the only photo tour here in St. Louis.

Here is a link.....
The Bleu Monkey | Charters & Professional guided photographic tours of St.Louis City


A short video of the bus.....


----------

